# November 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*I'm a day early, but didn't want to forget, so here we go.... It's NOVEMBER already !! Get those raincoats and umbrellas out people. :Cry:

It's a time for staying indoors, cooking soups, stews and thinking about cleaning out the yards before winter hits. A month where family and friends will hopefully get together more often and enjoy good food and good company.







A time, in other words, for thinking about snuggling, keeping warm and relaxing.









This month's challenge is trying to get pictures of your Havanese sleeping belly up!









We've done this before, but there is nothing more irresistible than a pink belly just waiting to be rubbed. You know how they love to veg big time, splayed out for everyone to see, without a care in the world! Grab those cameras and show us what they look like at their most relaxed.

BELLY UP to the forum everyone and share your pictures here! :whoo:*
*
As usual, please only post pertaining to the subject of this thread. *


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

OK Marj. I can't resist re-posting puppy porn pics of Lola. You asked for it!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is Pixie when we first brought her home. She was soooo tiny.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just outside my office


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

What fun, Marj! Okay, here are the boys, still with hair......

Harley









and Seymour, who NEVER does this. I couldn't believe I had the camera beside me for this event LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

No way I could get all 3 bellies at the same time but here they are...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well not sleeping, but this is the only time you will see Jasper's belly. Cash will be easy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Marj, is it ok to post belly shots of other people's pups? 

Here's Carole's (mellowbo) Lulu takin' a break at a play date we had at her house.










Baby Tori's puppy belly (taken in Oct. 2007)










You know, if it weren't for the pink belly, you might not be able to tell which end was which! ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet you woke up too soon! :laugh:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What is so cute about our sweet pups tummies?! I want to rub them all!

Comet looks like he's saying, "no way are you taking a picture of my tummy!!" And Oliver looks like he's having sweet dreams. Cute.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, how cute are the fur tummies! I think one of the most endearing traits of the Havs is their sleeping on their backs, 4 pop-corn smelling paws in the air. :kiss:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great belly pics everyone! Beamer's will be on it's way shortly!

Missy, I'm so confused by the picture of Jasper?? Whats going on in that picture? lol

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi when I got him a new bed.


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is Ruby on the day that we brought her home


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

*SOMEONE MUST HAVE SPIKED...*

OUR WATER BOWL...


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I will have to find a photo but I am laughing because when we first got Nala (before I found the forum) I asked my husband if he thought she was okay because she was always sleeping on her back!! I had no idea that other Hav's did this!

The photos are so great. What a great topic for November-being cozy with your pup!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer taking a snoozzzzzzzeeeee










Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww, look at all those bellies!! Anne, now how did I know you'd get the puppy porn pics out again?! LOL I can't believe the positions of some of these Havs. How on earth are they comfortable like that??! LOL 

Comet, it's o.k. sweetie. We won't tickle your tummy if you show it. We'll just admire from afar.  

I took a nap yest. afternoon and woke up with Sammy next to me, all four paws in the air. He never does this anywhere else or at any other time of the day. Only mornings or naps in our bed will find him looking like that. Next time, I'm going to have to remember to keep my camera on my night stand! 

Harvey, it DOES look like these Havs got their water spiked! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandi, it must have been funny to walk down the hallway and spot the two girls looking like that! lol 

Awwww, so nice to see Carole's little Lulu so sure of herself as to lay like that during a play date. Mine wouldn't feel secure enough I don't think. Sweet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Missy, I'm so confused by the picture of Jasper?? Whats going on in that picture? lol
> 
> Ryan


Ryan that is the look of 100% pure 'rolling in a worm' joy! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj this one is for you, Monte relaxing after our playdate last spring which Marj come down to join in on the fun. We hope you will be able to join us again sometime next year.
I also tried getting Ryan to use this picture for the Calendar cover but that did not go over very well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Next year Leeann!

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would certainly vote for that picture of monte for the cover! what a cover boy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks more like a centerfold picture to me! :biggrin1:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray was tired last night....this was right after we had gone to the bedroom so I could read.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I love these belly shots!! Here's one of Lola, during her first week home.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE puppy bellies too!!

Here's one of Miley right after we brought her home (she had just had a small hernia repair)









Here is a fairly current one of Miley...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess and Cody went to daycare today. It was Tess' first time. Looks like they had a busy day...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I just LOVE the shots of two bellies on the same bed. These poopers are just too funny!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I was hoping you'd post that one! Thank you Monte, thank you for the lovely 'view' but especially for the fun time we had at your place.  

These Havs are just shameless, aren't they? LOL


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't been able to get any new pictures like these, but here is one of my favorites from a couple of years ago.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling after he spent a weekend with a boarder and several other dogs.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

OOOOOhhhh I just want to squish all these cute little furbellies . . . and plant a big raspberry on them 

Here are two of Jackson as a puppy:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Miss Shiraz was enjoying hanging out with mom while she was working.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's one of Panda asleep with her bed over her head!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sometimes, they just don't LOOK comfortable!! LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Shiraz is such a beauty! I love how she's looking as she grows!

Panda looks like she'll suffocate, silly girl!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*bailey taking the nap*

here is little bailey


----------



## Lorieann (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mia's Belly shots*

Here are some cute ones of Mia.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my dogs don't sleep belly up...*

Riki hardly ever shows his belly...and Daisy only does it to get a rub...but they both sleep belly down!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Baby Brody Belly-Up









Big Boy Brody Belly-Up


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Boo & Murphy taking a snooze!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I just can't look at this one too many times!

Jammies and big brother Murphy at 4 weeks old.

View attachment 26409


Jammies: Murphy?
Murphy: Yes, Jammies?
Jammies: Do you think life will always be this tough?
Murphy: If we play our cards right it will!
Jammies: Good, now let go of my paw so I can go back to sleep!
*


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Jammies said:


> *I just can't look at this one too many times!
> 
> Jammies and big brother Murphy at 4 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Me either Debbie! They are just too cute for words!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

look at those bellies! I never tire of that shot too... and I love your conversation between Jammies and Murphy.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thank you Missy! They don't have a care in the world!*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a few belly-ups to add!
A couple of momma Emmy nursing baby Havabrat, and one of Heidi with a belly full of momma's good milk!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Katie, those are priceless*

adorable...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

oh...havs are so cute when they are sleeping!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Debbie and Katie,

Those puppies are tooooooo cute. I'm seriously suffering from MHS!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I just logged on and found this month's challenge. I love these bellies!

Now I gotta go find some bellies of my own!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My gosh! All these bellies are too cute for words!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I love this thread. There is nothing cuter than a furry belly!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Those tiny puppy bellies are the sweetest things, ever!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*Not a sleeping shot but.....*

Lucy loves getting belly kisses so much that even the mention of a belly gets her to roll over and wait.

I know she's obviously NOT sleeping, :nono: BUT....... 
PLEASE.....KISSES.......BELLY!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, those are the cutest little bellies ! Oh Katie, how adorable to see Ms. Havabrat with her mama. I'll always remember that fat tummy picture. She really pigged out there! lol 

Lucy, shameless!! LOL


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Artus and Cisco :


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Great photo, Jerome! How in the world can that be comfortable?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL That's funny, Jerome!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie, those pictures are adorable! I love the first one...


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Can you find which end is which?? all three of these guys crashed hard after playing hard and destroying there play area, can ya tell with the bed all bunched up :laugh:
but I thought it was great to get all three of them belly up 

The puppies are Timon, Percy and Dumaine from our Shakespeare litter


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

*New to this site; 1st post*

Hi there ALL! Glad to be here and to hear all Havanese news! As you can see, my Jazz can certainly make a mess of his toy basket (and then he's tuckered out!)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

All these pictures are great!:clap2:

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Rupes-Jazz is a cutie! Where are you located in GA?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, those are the cutest! How funny that they all ended up belly-up! lol

Welcome aboard the forum, Rupes! Jazz is a cutie, but are you sure she has enough toys??! LOL


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there! I see you're in Cumming - we're just down the road in Sandy Springs. Thanks for the welcome! I'm going to enjoy it here!


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! This seems like such a fun site! And yes, we do spoil Jazz a bit! He used to be a "horrible" chewer, so lots of those toys no longer exist!


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

*Sorry, I think I should have posted this w/my 1st post (still new!)*

Jazz thinks that he can't be seen when he's like this!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to the forum Rupes and Jazz~ with pictures like those you are gonna get on great here!! we love pictures and Jazz is precious (at least his belly is)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hahaha! Love the treasure trove of collected socks and clothing articles! Looks familiar.


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome to this great Havanese forum! Jazz & I are glad to be here and see adorable pics of all of your kids!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome Rupes and Jazz! Panda and I are new to the site as well - you're going to love it here! These are a bunch of crazy dog people!

Here's a picture of Panda tuckered out after "helping" me work!


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh my, what a little cutie pie Panda is!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Rupes - We have play dates here about once a year and have a great time. I hope you'll be able to come next time so we can all meet you and Jazz!


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, thanks so much -that would be great! Please keep "us" advised on any future info.; sounds like a lot of fun!!! Thanks, Ann!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Baby Todd belly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. Baby Todd belly is to die for!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

grown up Todd belly


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Eva, those pictures of Todd are way too cute! The poor fella looks worn out!*


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Jammies said:


> *Eva, those pictures of Todd are way too cute! The poor fella looks worn out!*


Yep, he plays hard all day and collapses into a heap afterwards..lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY! adult Todd belly is just as cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love Todd, and those belly shots are absolutely precious!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Ethel and Lucy, bellies up!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww......... best friends. Too cute, Kathy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What pretty babies... and Lucy and Ethel have grown to be such beauties too!


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

This is my lovely Boo, I only adopted him a month ago but I am very much in love with him already (sorry pic quality isn't great but my camera is on charge and only had my mobile!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Every photo I see, I think, "Oh, that's my favorite!" until I see the next one. So cute!!!


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

ahh thanks I think he is lovely but your little bunch are gorgeous, I am already thinking well two Havanese in the house would be nice!!!! Shall I!!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Missy~ if Hannah got another puppy, would that cure your IWAP fix or would that make you want another one even more???? No Missy, No! *


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't think anything cures it! I have been desperate to find the right Havanese for months and now I have him I really am thinking well two would be nice they could play together etc etc.....but I do realise that may never stop! I could end up a lonely (I think my Fiance would leave me after well 2 or 3!!) old woman with ALOT of dogs!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hannah, that's funny! lol Welcome to you and your Boo. Cute photos!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hannah, you are so right...it never ends! I will always want a new puppy! I claim it is because I was denied a puppy in formative years (I had allergies) but I think it's because they are just so cute.


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi there Marjrc, thanks so much for the welcome


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

I know I have the same thing I really am glad to have found this site my friends and family are sick of me talking about Boo! my Dad made me agree to only tell him about Boo when asked from now on ha ha ha!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Such cute bellies have been added since I last looked at this thread. AND two new members! :welcome: Rupes and Jazz and Hannah and Boo!


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Leslie, thanks so much for the welcome  I have been trying to read Shadow's story but as I am not great at using this site yet I can't seem to find it and I would be interested to read her story.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hannah, here is the link to Leslie's Shadow's story: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1360 Just click it and you'll be redirected to it.


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Any new belly pics to post? I am looking forward to seeing so many more before the month's challenge is up!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hannah-Maybe we could start up a town somewhere that all of us crazy Hav people could live and talk about our dogs all the time!!!

We had a friend staying with us over the weekend with his bulldog, Bruiser. He is a bruiser too, he weighs 55 pounds! Murphy wore Bruiser, and himself, out by trying to prove that he's the alpha in this house so belly shots of both of them! (You can even see part of Bruiser's belly in the shot of Murph!)


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh these are all soooo cute! I have one of Piper that I'd love to post but my computer is down and I'm using hubby's till my is fixed or replaced! As soon as I can open videos I'll try and get a copy of it and post


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Too funny, Ann! They are adorable!


----------



## hannah&boo (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Scooters family that would be great! imagine hundreds of the little things running about everywhere heaven! oh and Murphy is so beautiful what a handsome boy


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice bellies.
In this position we hadn't have the chance in making a picture of Hiro.
Maybe he is a gentleman.....


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

One of Ruby's favorite places to sleep, under the end table. She woke up just as I was snapping the picture; that always seems to happen. I must not be quiet enough!


----------

